# 1979 Schwinn Suburban in Burgundy Mist



## bikemonkey (Oct 2, 2018)

Model 534 - 24" frame with the five speed FFS setup. Rides like a dreamboat...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 2, 2018)

Gotta love the burbans!


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 2, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Gotta love the burbans!View attachment 877459



Lime Green? what year?..Generator bonus!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 2, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Lime Green? what year?..Generator bonus!



1974, has the one year only thumb shifter and a 5 speed with a chain guard to boot. Sportlight or Super Sport genny setup was my go to on these.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2018)

That is just to dang clean! Is it a repop?


----------



## Tim s (Oct 25, 2018)

Beautiful bikes! Tim


----------



## Sven (Oct 29, 2018)

You guy's Suburbans are sweet....very clean.
I bought  this '79 FFS ,Frosty blue suburban at an estate sell fort $22. I really like the Front Freewheel System. It rides nice





Cleaned and tuned up .


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 30, 2018)

Sven said:


> You guy's Suburbans are sweet....very clean.
> I bought  this '79 FFS ,Frosty blue suburban at an estate sell fort $22. I really like the Front Freewheel System. It rides niceView attachment 891875
> View attachment 891877
> Cleaned and tuned up .



Nice job - I really like that color of blue...$22? I'm doing it wrong


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 17, 2022)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 17, 2022)

I paid $30 for this.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 18, 2022)

My first brand new Schwinn was a 1980 Sky Blue Suburban.


----------

